# G-BODY INTERIORS



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY ONE GOT PICS OF G BODY INTERIORS DONE IN TWEED AND VYNIL TRYING TO GET SOME IDEAS FOR MY 81 CUTLASS

THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

my old regal


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

hope it helps


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 14 2007, 12:56 AM~8548783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT WAS TIGHT I THINK IMA TAKE THAT IDEA OF THE DOOR PANEL AND PUT SOMETHING ELSE LIKE OLDSMOBILE ON IT  THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 13 2007, 11:58 PM~8548788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch on the headliner. I had the regal emblem embroidered onto my seats.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANYBODY ELSE ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANYBODY????


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Suede & Leather combo.....cellphone pics


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 16 2007, 12:49 PM~8570011
> *Suede & Leather combo.....cellphone pics
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS NICE I BET THE SUADE WAS EXPENSIVE AS FUCK


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

The leathers more expensive........I used 4 hides


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NO SHIT I TOUGHT THE SUADE WOULD HAVE BEEN MORE EXPENSIVE HOW MUCH WAS IT ?? AS IN HOW MUCH LEATHER AND HOW MUCH SUADE AND HOW MUCH OF EACH DID U USE ?? JUST WONDERING SO I CAN KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FORWARD TO


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

The hides were around $150 each, I had this paisa hook up the ride and I didn't get a price breakdown on the suede. I took out my interior and took it to him, when he was ready I took him my car to put in the carpet, did my trunk, he even fabbed up a new headliner since my old one was cracked plus i needed a hole for the moonroof. Overall I paid around 2k for everything material, labor, embroidery, and other misc parts. I got everything done, new carpet, did up the trunk, dyed the dash, door panels, embroidered seats and door panels, suede and leather.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 17 2007, 07:45 AM~8575625
> *The hides were around $150 each, I had this paisa hook up the ride and I didn't get a price breakdown on the suede.  I took out my interior and took it to him, when he was ready I took him my car to put in the carpet, did my trunk, he even fabbed up a new headliner since my old one was cracked plus i needed a hole for the moonroof.  Overall I paid around 2k for everything material, labor, embroidery, and other misc parts.  I got everything done, new carpet, did up the trunk, dyed the dash, door panels, embroidered seats and door panels, suede and leather.
> *


NICE GOOD PRICE FOR QUALITY WORK


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*looks good !!!*


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

black and green


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE TTT ANYBODY ELSE?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 14 2007, 12:53 AM~8548777
> *my old regal
> 
> 
> ...



were the plastic trims painted of upholstered?


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

they look painted!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Car was a lil dirty


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 4 2007, 09:26 AM~8711648
> *Car was a lil dirty
> 
> 
> ...


what are those seats out of :0 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

seats came out of a ninety something Honda Accord


----------

